
Introducing Amazon One - t23
https://www.amazon.com/p/feature/gca37opgyo4u53v
======
gamedna
Amazon tries to squeeze every last bit of efficiency out of a process. This is
just another way for them to cut costs. In a possible reality, it wont be long
before amazon starts dropping drones out of the back of planes in order to
simplify the last mile.

Maybe we should all start building landing delivery landing pads on our roofs
next to the solar panels. ;)

------
Fej
So is it expected that they'll open this up eventually (like AWS) or keep it
to themselves?

------
d-sc
I wonder what this does to fedex/ups business model?

------
cwilkes
I'm glad to see this as lately "two day prime delivery" is really three day.
Also had another delivery that said it would arrive on a Thursday (!) after
ordering on Friday instead come on Friday.

In the 10 years or whatever I've been using Prime I've never had packages take
this long as they have been over the last 6 months. Maybe they are testing out
new algorithms?

~~~
petra
Here in Israel packages take weeks, so I don't have an intuition about this
but I'm curious - at what point this fast shipping stops becoming something
important, a competitive advantage - 3/2/1 day ? And why ?

~~~
detaro
IMHO: Predictability is more important than the difference between 2/3 days:
if it says "delivery in 2 days", it has to be there in 2 days. If it says 3
days and I need it in 2, then I'll have to find an alternative, but that's
better than ordering it, thinking it's going to be there and then it isn't.

1 (next) day is a really nice difference if you need it: e.g. something broke
and you want a replacement _now_ , having it the next day is great and saves a
trip to the local electronics store.

------
vftable
A single plane can do what?!

~~~
Twirrim
Form the first part of a logistics chain? Even a single plane has significant
capacity to help distribute stuff, and you'll note from the blog the initial
roll out is going to be 40 planes over the next couple of years.

------
rebootthesystem
They still have to get packages from the airport to your front door.

------
nightlust
Interesting....

